# Snake eyes - leopard geckos?



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

I no longer keep leopard geckos, but a friend of mine has asked me about snake eyes and identifying them.

Does anyone have any pictures or links to a decent guide on leopard gecko eye types and how they are inherited?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a sticky at the tip of the threads about Leo eye pigments and genetics


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Lesley4444 said:


> There is a sticky at the tip of the threads about Leo eye pigments and genetics


Doh! :blush: Shows how much chance I get to actually read the forum these days!

Thank you!


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol no problem  I only noticed a few weeks back too lol it's a really interesting thread


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just checked it and all the photo's are 'temporarily unavailable'.


In view of not knowing how temporary that situation is, any idea where I can find some more pics?


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
Snake eyes are a variation of the eclipse morph  . The eclipse is an eye pigment morph commonly known for full coloured eyes however often eclipses don't have full black eyes they have snake eyes, tiny amounts of black and swirly eyes. The snake eyes are where one side of an eye is pure black ( Or red if it is an albino eclipse ) and the other side of the same eye is normal ( something completely different could be happening in the other eye ) . Could try googling snake eye leopard gecko, snake eyed eclipse leopard gecko or just eclipse leopard gecko to see the variation of the eclipse eyes  . 
Unfortunately they can't be passed on, they are random occurances that aren't genetic but are atually quite common. You could have two full black eye eclipses and make snake eyes etc or you could have snake eyed parents and make a baby with hardly any black eye pigment.
Snake eyes can also occur in blizzards and occasionally mack snows. They often have what is called tinted eyes, basically non genetic black pigment in eyes making snake eyes and full black eyes etc :2thumb: .

Hope that helped, if there is anything else I missed out just say  .


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

bothrops said:


> Just checked it and all the photo's are 'temporarily unavailable'.
> 
> 
> In view of not knowing how temporary that situation is, any idea where I can find some more pics?


If you look on loonymoony's album she has some brilliant examples of eclipses :2thumb: .


----------

